
Medium Editor - sathishmanohar
https://github.com/daviferreira/medium-editor
======
8ig8
This is nice, but is pretty much useless on a tablet. I realize that desktop
users are the primary focus, but it seems like any new editor has to consider
tablet/mobile use.

It must be a difficult problem. Without using some kind of plain text markup
syntax like Markdown, the user is required to select some text for formatting,
but then you're competing with the OS's UI actions.

Are there any good mobile/tablet browser-based editors that _my mom_ would
use?

~~~
uio3
Rather a moot point, as tablets are useless for typing anything of value.
They're only meant for consumption of videos and other diversions.

~~~
untog
Pretty much definitely not true. Tablets are _mostly used_ for consumption,
and putting together anything with extensive formatting like a slideshow is
difficult, but just typing text really isn't difficult.

~~~
uio3
It probably depends on your ability at typing, for anyone with a reasonable
wpm an iPad is a major hindrance.

~~~
doorhammer
I type about 90wpm on a keyboard and I can get a pretty consistent 55wpm -
60wpm using an ipad iwth the touch screen keyboard.

I've used it as a big part of a content creation when creating with training
materials and writing sop's, etc.

It's obviously slower than my normal typing speed, but I've actually been
surprised at how content I've been using it for that sort of thing. If I'm
authoring anything of any substance, the bottleneck is usually my brain and
not my typing speed, as far as phrasing and structure goes. I had originally
thought about getting an external keyboard/keyboard case for it, but once I
realized I could bang out text pretty quickly, I said "screw it" and just got
a smart cover. I also hated the idea of bulking the thing up.

I've also done a lot of document notation and review with PDFExpert adn that
experience was really handy. Obviously you wouldn't make the final edits
there, but given the right software, I don't think it would be that crazy.

Obviously hugely subjective and ymmv

I've also wondered how much could be done with a touch screen-only interface
for code editors, using structure detection and the sort to input elements.

After using Lisping for a bit on the iPad, I think you could really do some
interesting things to make a really productive editor on an ipad. I really
like that project because it seems to be the only editor I've found that
really tries to embrace the tablet experience from the ground up. It's not
perfect, but it's definitely a step. Not sure there's a market there, but it's
interesting to me.

------
drtse4
Nice, a few similar projects if someone need something slightly different:

[https://github.com/mduvall/grande.js](https://github.com/mduvall/grande.js)

[https://github.com/sofish/pen](https://github.com/sofish/pen)

[https://github.com/tholman/zenpen](https://github.com/tholman/zenpen)

~~~
callmeed
Do you know if any of these (or the OP one) could easily have image support
attached?

I'm looking for a minimal editor that also allows very simple image support

~~~
troels
Image support is a can of worms really. You quickly need to be able to browse
a catalogue of images, with the ability to upload etc.

------
fennecfoxen
I don't really want to make a big deal about this like it's the most offensive
thing in the world, BUT... why in God's good name did the software writers
choose the sample passage they did? Gun violence, shooting people in the head,
"motherfucker", etc.

Seriously? Was that the first thing that was sitting around, or did they pick
it deliberately? Whatever happened to some good lipsum? Very strange. Possibly
not the best sample text to promote software.

~~~
canthonytucci
It's from Jackie Brown. An excellent, vulgar, Quentin Tarantino movie with Pam
Grier and Robert De Niro.

Edit: and of course Samuel L. Jackson.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackie_Brown_(film)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackie_Brown_\(film\))

------
emehrkay
No jQuery == color me impressed

If I have the time, I may fork and add the ability to show which styles are
applied to the selected text when the editor is brought up

Nice work

------
bergie
Pretty nice! I did a very initial integration into Create.js:
[https://github.com/bergie/create/commit/fe3f1396fa36a7005676...](https://github.com/bergie/create/commit/fe3f1396fa36a700567698deb5e8a8893169b6f5)

To be fully functional the Medium Editor would need to implement change events
and a way to turn of the editor. Issues reported.

------
rip747
WTF is am reading on the demo site for this project?

[https://github.com/daviferreira/medium-
editor/blob/master/de...](https://github.com/daviferreira/medium-
editor/blob/master/demo/index.html)

[http://daviferreira.github.io/medium-
editor/](http://daviferreira.github.io/medium-editor/)

~~~
zackkitzmiller
A quote from Jackie Brown.

~~~
rip747
that's my point. as someone who had no idea of this, i would think that the
author was a raving lunatic or something. at the very least put the thing in
quotes and have a citation at the end.

------
pearjuice
I always wonder what the implication is of such a free license. Does it really
mean "whatever you want"? Because it does say so...

------
mmahemoff
"The above code will transform all the elements with the .editable class into
HTML5 editable contents"

I think that means contentEditable, which is how Medium works. (Part of the
"death to textareas" movement.)

Also, it's a cool library, but to state the obvious, I hope they change the
name.

------
shizzy0
Great on these people for making this available as open source. But referring
back to medium.com: Really, this is why people are giving their content away
because it has a nice web-based editor?

------
isaacb
I like this but I don't like that it's branded as a Medium clone. Be that as
it may, I wish it would stand on its own as a unique solution despite the
apparent similarities.

------
hymloth
Noowit has also a similar editor. Create an account an go to
[http://www.noowit.com/writer](http://www.noowit.com/writer)

~~~
jeswin
Wow, Noowit is amazing. Thanks for the link.

Edit: I think it is a little early for wider use. But that's ok, looks like it
will turn out to be good.

~~~
hymloth
Thanks Jeswin, we're working hard on constantly improving Noowit. Stay tuned
and you will be pleasantly surprised.

~~~
jeswin
I am working on an open source project in the same space. "Screenshot":
[http://flipper.foraproject.org](http://flipper.foraproject.org)

------
victorhooi
I wonder if there's any wiki or CMS software based on the Medium editing UI?

